# Smoked Jalapeno Poppers



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

*Smoked Jalapeno Poppers*

2#s of large Jalapeno chiles, some whole some halved, remove seeds/ribs
3 8oz blocks of Cream Cheese, softened
2C Conecuh Cajun Sausage, diced small
2# Bacon, thick cut
1C Green Onion, sliced thin
1T Garlic, minced
1T Smoked Paprika
1T Mesquite Habenero spice mix
2t Cilantro, dried flakes
1t Sea salt

Set aside the Jalapenos and Bacon
In a large bowl combine all other ingredients, blend well
Place approx 2C of mixture in a piping bag ( I use doubled heavy duty Ziploc bags with a corner cut off.)
Squeeze mixture into prepped chiles
Wrap with bacon, use toothpick to secure
Smoke over favorite wood, 250' till bacon crisps











*Money Shot*


And the wife fried up a bunch of french fries and her yummy Salmon Balls.
And in a mostly futile attempt to counter all the delicious fats she laid out sliced carrots and cucumbers.


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

Cuz, you need to start a food truck business. drive your big truck when you have to and cook in your food truck when you want to. you're cooking when you're off anyway. food trucks ROCK!


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

smooth move said:


> Cuz, you need to start a food truck business. drive your big truck when you have to and cook in your food truck when you want to. you're cooking when you're off anyway. food trucks ROCK!


Then it'd become work :no::no::no::no::no:


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

yeah, you're right.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Oh man those look good. Chili I've copied several of your recipes to try hope ya' don't mind.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

H2OMARK said:


> Oh man those look good. Chili I've copied several of your recipes to try hope ya' don't mind.


Of course I don't mind.
I hope they all get copied and used, it's why I post them.


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

ChileRelleno said:


> Of course I don't mind.
> I hope they all get copied and used, it's why I post them.


we do a version of the popper with Redfish. sometimes baked or grilled and sometimes battered and fried.


----------



## born2fizh (Feb 6, 2008)

I make these but use deer bacon burger from Carl's. Brown meat and then mix with cream cheese and chives. Stuff peppers and wrap in bacon. When they are done on the grill top with BBQ sauce and shredded cheese.


----------



## CalvinandHobbes (Jan 25, 2014)

I make these as well but they now seem bland compared to the ingredients you put inside. I am definitely gonna try something close to yours next time.


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

This will be on my to book list. Keep posting chillie. Thanks


----------

